# Something for everyone, old school and some newer stuff



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

My collection is shrinking at a alarming rate 

spbcorgan items - Get great deals on Electronics items on eBay.com!


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

g/luck with the sale Vin
you really are selling everything
µI'm looking forward to seeing the amps, especially the shrouded ones and that one hanging on your wall


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Too bad there is no buy it now. I'm interested in several things.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I see some nice stuff there Vinnie...


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

so cal eddie said:


> Too bad there is no buy it now. I'm interested in several things.


Free pickup if you win 




JAX said:


> I see some nice stuff there Vinnie...


Thanks Mikey :thumbsup:


----------



## joeymac (May 18, 2008)

great stuff circa. im watching a few things...tho im sure bidding is gonna get exciting the last day or two....
glws

i hope i can get sum.....


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

someone needs to buy that Crystal 10 . its just like the one I had that USPS destroyed and paid me back a grand total of $37 insurance. man I misss that sub


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

JAX said:


> someone needs to buy that Crystal 10 . its just like the one I had that USPS destroyed and paid me back a grand total of $37 insurance. man I misss that sub


That thing's a freakin pig too at 35lbs UNBOXED


----------

